# Can a wyandotte have a single comb?



## lovemywhatwhat

I have 4 Wyandotte's 1 roo and 3 hens they are about a year old. Anyways all my Wyandotte's have single combs except 1 hen she has a rose comb. I have been told that they are not Wyandotte's because of the single comb is that true? I just hatched 4 eggs and looks like all but one of those is a single comb aswell. If I want to sell them can I sell them as Wyandotte's if they have a single comb?


----------



## lovemywhatwhat

I bought them as chicks from the local feed store and they told me they where slw


----------



## aart

lovemywhatwhat said:


> I have been told that they are not Wyandotte's because of the single comb is that true?


I would agree.

http://www.feathersite.com/Poultry/CGP/Wyand/BRKWyand.html


----------



## 21hens-incharge

I have seen hatchery wyandottes with single combs. 
Not entirely unusual but not a desired trait.


----------



## RonC

I have two. One has a rose comb and the other has a single comb. They aren't show chickens but very friendly birds.


----------



## BYCDebiD

I'd advertise them as pet quality just to avoid anyone complaining later. If you're seriously considering getting into breeding, though, I'd get stock from a breeder. They'll cost a little more but you will be starting with fewer faults to correct. And you really don't want to use a single comb rooster for SLW...


----------



## Hipshot

If they  are pure Wayndotte's they will have a rose comb . Some say they can have a single comb but I don't  think so  . The wayndotte rose comb is a dominate trait that will even over power the straight comb of a Black French Copper Marans  . In more cases than not the rose comb will dominate the cross . I cross Marans with goldlaced Wayndotte's .I have yet to have one with a straight comb . I  really like the out come.   They are always black and are a very vigorous hybrid . There are many breed's with  the laced pattern . I would say that your line was developed using one with a straight comb and bred heavy that way .  If you like your chickens that's really all that matters . Wayndottes are know for being friendly chickens and good year round layers . that is one of the reasons I chose to keep and raise them . I have both Gold  and Silver .


----------



## Ol Grey Mare

Hatchery grade birds are not the result of the careful breeding that maintains breed standards - while single combs are recessive, in a poorly managed breeding program you can end up with single combs in pure bred Wyandotte birds - a good breeder would opt not to breed birds that have these out of standard characteristics but for hatchery stock it's all about numbers, not standards, so birds with genetics that would be removed from a good program are left to pass those genetics onto their offspring and to mate with other birds with the same undesirable genetics.  
That being said, your birds may not be Wyandotte at all - - it would help if you would take and post photos of them so that we can see the whole birds and assess all characteristics, not just comb type, that go into differentiating between breeds.


----------



## 21hens-incharge

OK Grey Made has a very good point. Are these even Wyandotte's?? 
Pictures are needed.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat

thanks everyone for the info will be posting pics soon fixing to go get some now.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat

@Ol Grey Mare .. what do you think im very interested in finding out what they really are I love them either way they are very sweet chickens but if I need to get rid of chicks I don't want people to think they are getting Wyandottes


----------



## 21hens-incharge

I know you asked OGM but I do not see her on.

They are silver laced Wyandotte's. Hatchery quality but still Wyandotte's.

Really most chickens people keep come from hatcheries. I think that you can still call them Wyandotte's. Just let folks know they are good for eggs and pets but not for showing.

If I got as single bird ever that was show quality In would have either won the lottery or emptied the bank to do so.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat

@21hens-incharge Thank you I have been wondering about this since I tried to trade my rooster for a RIR and someone told me he was not a Wyandotte I am learning loads from yall already.


----------



## aart

That first pic can't really see comb well...doesn't look like rose or single....mix maybe?
Second pic, great example of Wyandotte rose comb.
That cockbird sure does not look like a Wy, comb pr plumage color...might be a Wy mix.
That what I'd call the offspring, Wyandotte mix.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat

thank you @aart


----------

